# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Oparzenie papierosem pęcherz

## kajaj

Witam,

W zeszłym tygodniu byłam w klubie na imprezie i niechcący ktos przypalil mnie papierosem na rece. Na drugi dzien zrobił mi się pecherz, który zszedł ale mam nadal czerwony slad. Mam pytanie czy to mi sie zagoi i nie bedę miała blizny? Czy powinnam stosować jakieś masci, czy cos z tym robic czy to sie samo zagoi?
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## Hanna

Jak tylko ranka się zagoi, kup w aptece bez recepty maść na blizny, Cepan koszt ok 20 zł, lub Contratubex, który jest droższy ale też skuteczniejszy. Jesli będziesz stosować regularnie to blizna zniknie albo naprawdę bedzie mało widoczna  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------

